# Steelies in Vermilion River



## FishingGuy23 (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey how are the steelies doing in the Vermilion River? What are they biting on? I use spoons, magets, and jigs, and spawn sacs.... Is that the right thing i should be using? I am going to Gander Mountain this weekend and does anyone have tips of what lures I should buy for steelhead fishing?

:B GOOD LUCK EVERYONE GOING FISHING:B


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

just go with the minne under the a small float cant beat it


----------



## FishingGuy23 (Dec 28, 2007)

WISH IT WAS YOU said:


> just go with the minne under the a small float cant beat it


What do you mean go with minne under a small float? And what are the steelhead biting on now? Do you know were the steelhead are at now in the Vermilion River? 

Thanks And Good Luck Fishing


----------



## John S (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm new to steelies but have been catching them in smaller tribs. They are biting on spawn sacks. Probably minnows also, never tried. I also hear small jigs tipped with magots.

As far as the float, get a stick bober. I like the clear ones with a little orange on the top with two small pieces of tube you push over the line. They sell them at gander for sure and probably wal-mart and dicks. The stick bobers that have a spring on them are good also. Just don't get the smallest ones. You want to tie on a small steelhead hook and then put a split shot or two a half foot to a foot after the hook. After that you need to adjust the bober so the sack/shot is just barly rubbing the bottom of the river. If you are getting snagged-lower the bober. If it is flowing then leave more line under the bober. You want it to get hung up a little (not so much that it "swallows" the bober) then start moving after it bounces.

Again, I'm no pro but this has worked for me in the smaller tribs and the concept is suppose to be the same for the larger rivers. If you go there you will see how others have them set up. Especially how much line to leave under the bober.

Hope this helps.


----------



## SteelinaTrout (Oct 23, 2007)

well i will give you my input. i am mostly a fly fishermen but i always fish the vermilion. i have seen fish caught on spin cast rods, and im not gonna lie to ya i have not caught any on my fly rod.. they are there though i can assure you that... anywhere from the mouth to probably about rt113 any place in between is a good spot. Not sure about the wakeman dam as you posted in your other thread. try mill hollow or jeruselum access for easy to get to fishing spots. there are maps of good fishing spots and parking if you google vermilion river steel head. some peple will trip out about calling out spots but how ya gonna find out if your new? maggot tipped jigs, spawn sacks and aything imitating that is on the right path. I have found spoons out there so i bet those work as well. the one fellow said "minne" that is also known as a minnow, live or immitation prolly should work. just barley dragg your spawn sac or maggots above the bottom of the river. getting the right depth is key from what i hear. In my opinion the fall fishing season is very weak compared to the spring season. i am no pro by all means just trying to learn as you are. sounds like you are on a right path. and as for what to buy at gander mountain? i would buy a fly rod and some fly gear but that is me! hope some things that i have wrote here may help ya. don't get discouraged steelies are tough to land and find. i have been at it a little more than a year. learned alot and still need to know more!good luck


----------

